# Driving to Mexico from US



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello, my husband & I are looking to drive from New Jersey to Playa Del Carmen. We have been researching the various routes, we are looking to go down the East coast to visit family and cut across into Texas. The challenge has been where to enter Mexico from Texas. We were looking at going from Houston to Reynosa , drive along the coast to Merida and across 180 to Playa. However, there are multiple new warnings about not driving in or around Reynosa, Tamaulipas, Pedro Negras or Neuvo Lardo. Has anyone recently driven and can provide some insight on the safest routes to follow. Thank you so much


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have crossed at Laredo then bypassed Monterey, down Highway 57 to Queretaro the first night...
Just past San Juan del Rio I take the Arco Norte to Puebla bypassing Mexico City on Highway 150...
At La Tinja turn on Highway 145 which turns into 180 near Minatitlan, I say at Cardenas for the night.
I continue through Villahermosa to 186 heading for Escarcega, continue east to Chetumal then north on 307 to Playa........2730 KM-------27 Hours drive time-------1652 Pesos in tolls-


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you so much, this is very helpful. We plan to procure the car certificate while in the US and I understand AAA provides car insurance while in Mexico. From what I understand once at the border we pay the deposit for the car, I haven't found any information that we can pay that in advance. What other town would you recommend to stay overnight as we will most likely stop each night. Appreciate all your help .... warmest regards


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

ATSI said:


> Thank you so much, this is very helpful. We plan to procure the car certificate while in the US and I understand AAA provides car insurance while in Mexico. From what I understand once at the border we pay the deposit for the car, I haven't found any information that we can pay that in advance. What other town would you recommend to stay overnight as we will most likely stop each night. Appreciate all your help .... warmest regards


Just to clarify - when we first came to Mexico we had auto ins through AAA in the States. I called them and told them we were moving to Mexico. They hooked me up (via a link from the AAA website) with a Mexican auto ins company (perhaps gnp). I don't remember but I think there were 2 choices; a short term policy. Both were priced about the same - so I took the annual (something like $350/$450). The fine print said - no pro-rated reimbursements after 2 weeks (or so) and the policy was only valid while we had a tourist visa. So - a month after getting to Mexico - when we completed things at INM - our insurance was voided and we needed to pick up new ins in Mexico. An expensive one month policy. Knowing what I know now - I might have researched things better up front.


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you so much for the heads up. Will look into other options.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

*Crossing at Laredo*

We make the Querétaro/Texas/Querétaro round trip several times a year, and always cross at Laredo, completing a trip this previous Saturday. We've never experienced any serious problems, with the exception being an occasional policeman looking for lunch money. A couple of things to be aware of: If crossing at bridge #2, turn left immediately after clearing the customs inspection area, almost before you are out of the yard. Pay attention to the signage, there is a sign indicating that this is the route to Monterrey. We prefer bridge #2 because it is a continuation of hwy 35, no turns necessary. Also, very important, the speed limits on this short portion of the road fluctuate greatly, re the lunch money comment. You'll encounter an old customs/immigration station ~20 K out of Laredo. There is very little activity here anymore, just an occasional official checking papers. My advice would be to approach it like you own it, and just keep driving unless an official indicates otherwise. 

If you choose this route, Querétaro is an easy one day drive, approx 10 hours, depending on rest breaks, construction, check points, etc. We always hit the border at 6:00 AM to allow daylight travel all the way to Querétaro. On the occasions that we do overnight somewhere on the road, we've never been disappointed with the no tell motels, easy to recognize by the gates at the entrance and exit.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

AAA will sell a policy but they are selling you a policy from a Mexican insurance company like everyone else has to do, here is a link to see a quote for everything from 1 day to 1 year...On my example for 30 days cost $391 USD and 1 yr cost $558 USD... Quote for Auto Mexican Insurance from Lewis and Lewis Insurance Agency

I stay the first night in Queretaro,second at Cardenas and third at my destination, Bacalar......
Day time driving and toll roads whenever possible .......suerte


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks like the policy from Lewis & Clark (underwritten by Qualitas) is also a 'tourist' policy.

The policy we had from AAA/GNP also covered the trailer we were towing at no additional charge.

Finally - I believe we were able to include both my wife and myself on the policy.

I guess we are wimps - After getting through with immigration / aduana in Lardeo (with our four cats) we stopped the first day (in daylight) in Saltillo. We stayed in a very nice hotel and had a celebration dinner. The second night we stayed in Queretaro.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Gatos said:


> Looks like the policy from Lewis & Clark (underwritten by Qualitas) is also a 'tourist' policy.
> 
> The policy we had from AAA/GNP also covered the trailer we were towing at no additional charge.
> 
> ...


Not a wimp, more like a normal person. The drive is old hat for us now, and we're out to kill the kilometers. It passes through many scenic areas, and certainly justifies smelling the roses along the way. Also, when dealing with aduana, you aren't guaranteed an early departure, which could mean sunset before Querétaro, but, this time of year, you have daylight well into the evening. 
An important note that I failed to mention earlier, our GPS works just fine here in Mexico.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Toooooo Funny,LOL

Originally Posted by Gatos 
Looks like the policy from Lewis & Clark (underwritten by Qualitas) is also a 'tourist' policy.

I do not believe Lewis & Clark are in the Insurance business.........


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Toooooo Funny,LOL
> 
> Originally Posted by Gatos
> Looks like the policy from Lewis & Clark (underwritten by Qualitas) is also a 'tourist' policy.
> ...


HaHaHa - jokes on me.

You are a real smarty !


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to provide information. Looks like Laredo is the best option based on all the feedback.


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

So funny, my husband and I were just talking about our GPS, we have a Garmin, but so far looks like we need to download additional apps to get Mexico maps....


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

ATSI said:


> So funny, my husband and I were just talking about our GPS, we have a Garmin, but so far looks like we need to download additional apps to get Mexico maps....


Our newly purchased (Mexican) 2016 Subaru Forester was supposed to come with a NAV system - but didn't. 

Our cell phone with Google maps works fine.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

ATSI said:


> So funny, my husband and I were just talking about our GPS, we have a Garmin, but so far looks like we need to download additional apps to get Mexico maps....


I have an older Garmin Nuvi that did not come with Mexico map so I bought the SD Mexico Map Chip and works just fine.........Over 130 Mexican miles in the last 5 years.........

My Subaru Outback came with navigation but no Mexico included......


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> I have an older Garmin Nuvi that did not come with Mexico map so I bought the SD Mexico Map Chip and works just fine.........Over 130 Mexican miles in the last 5 years.........
> 
> My Subaru Outback came with navigation but no Mexico included......


Only 130 Mexican miles in 5 years !! Just remember to change the oil periodically, and roll the tires and THAT car should last a long time.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

ATSI said:


> Thank you so much, this is very helpful. We plan to procure the car certificate while in the US and I understand AAA provides car insurance while in Mexico. From what I understand once at the border we pay the deposit for the car, I haven't found any information that we can pay that in advance. What other town would you recommend to stay overnight as we will most likely stop each night. Appreciate all your help .... warmest regards


You can pay your deposit and fee for the TIP online, and the Banjercito will send your vehicle permit certificate and decal via DHL. When I've ordered mine online in the past, it arrived within 48 hours.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Chelloveck said:


> You can pay your deposit and fee for the TIP online, and the Banjercito will send your vehicle permit certificate and decal via DHL. When I've ordered mine online in the past, it arrived within 48 hours.


I was aware of that at the time - but there was some sort of question on the web-site process that I just wasn't sure how to answer. Perhaps it was really geared to 'tourists' ? I don't remember. But I do know that in the end I just decided to do it at the border, In hind sight - as i recall - that decision might have cost us about 30 minutes.

But I could be mistaken.


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Forgot to ask what kind of GPS do you have? Thank you


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Also (just FYI for anyone that hasn't crossed in a few months) I crossed at Bridge II (Juarez-Lincoln) today, going out of Mexico. I dashed in to the building to use the restroom before canceling my TIP at the booth, and found that they are undergoing a renovation there.

The big main entrance in the center of the building is now closed. The main entrance is now at the far left of the building as you face it, and all the INM windows are down on that end. There are now big open counters with very clearly labeled signage, and it looks generally more efficient than it was before. The vehicle permit windows are still down where they always were, but that might soon change, too.

Also, the restrooms that used to be in the center and up the stairs are now closed, and the new restrooms are outside the main building, also down on the far end just outside where the new INM counters are.

The outside TIP cancellation booth is still in the same place (for now).


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Great, I was thinking we had to get going with paperwork months in advance


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

ATSI said:


> ...... We were looking at going from Houston to Reynosa , drive along the coast to Merida and across 180 to Playa. However, there are multiple new warnings about not driving in or around Reynosa, Tamaulipas, Pedro Negras or Neuvo Lardo. Has anyone recently driven and can provide some insight on the safest routes to follow. Thank you so much


For quite some time the route down the Gulf Coast of Mexico, from Reynosa to say Veracruz, has NOT been a choice of many knowledgeable people, so that part of the 'warnings' might should be listened to. But crossing at Laredo/Neuvo Laredo or Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras has been mostly quiet for quite a while. Although I cross at Piedras Negras often, coming from Houston there is no reason for you to go that far 'west'.... just cross at Laredo as has been suggested.


----------



## ATSI (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you. Yes we have received very helpful information regarding routes. Looks like best option is to cross at Laredo, by Pass Monterrey, start heading east from Mexico City to Balacar and then head north on the 307. Have you driven to the Yucatan from Texas?


----------

